# Capturing swarm in rain



## thewrighthives (Mar 2, 2017)

So there is a swarm on a tree branch about 2 feet off the ground in the town that I work in. I'm on shift right now so I can't captch it now and the only time will be able to catch it is in the morning, but it will be raining all night and into the morning. So will the bees be more agitated or will the rain keep them from moving too much? Is it ok if they are wet going into a hive? I plan on just cutting the branch that they are hanging on off of the tree. I am new to beekeeping and this will be my first swarm capture.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

They definitely may be more pissy, but I'd get to them as early as possible, rain or not. They may take off at any break in the rain.

You said you were going to cut the branch off that they're on. Do you have a hive to put them in? I'd take a hive, close the entrance with a screen, shake the bees off the branch with one quick thump, then put on the top and head out.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Welcome to Bees Source!

I would just shake them into a cardboard box. Night is a very easy time to retrieve swarms, no flyers, and you know they are not going anywhere.

How did it turn out were they still there in the morning?


----------



## thewrighthives (Mar 2, 2017)

FlowerPlanter said:


> Welcome to Bees Source!
> 
> I would just shake them into a cardboard box. Night is a very easy time to retrieve swarms, no flyers, and you know they are not going anywhere.
> 
> How did it turn out were they still there in the morning?


It ended up going a lot better than I thought! I had one helper so he held the box under the swarm as close as possible as I clipped the main branch. The swarm dropped in and we shut the lid quick. Ended up only leaving about 10 stragglers that were flying. Nobody got stung, which I was worried about because of the rain making them pissy and I didn't have any kind of suit with me. So all is right in the world! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source and congratulations on the swarm capture.


----------



## thewrighthives (Mar 2, 2017)

I thought I would add a few pics of the girls enjoying their new home!


----------



## thewrighthives (Mar 2, 2017)

Went to check on the swarm that I hived. Didn't open it just check the entrance for activity. More activity than I expected after only 2 days of being in the hive. I am going to take that as a good sign. Does this mean I'm mostly (as there is always a chance) in the clear from absconding?


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks good. Usually after a couple of days, if they are still there, they have started drawing comb and have settled in. Sometimes they may abscond even then, for example if SHB overwhelmed them, but it looks like they are staying.


----------



## thewrighthives (Mar 2, 2017)

GaryG74 said:


> Looks good. Usually after a couple of days, if they are still there, they have started drawing comb and have settled in. Sometimes they may abscond even then, for example if SHB overwhelmed them, but it looks like they are staying.


Awesome! That's what I was thinking but was wanting other opinions. Of course time will tell, but who can wait for that!


----------

